# Third Party Claim - Help



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok a member of family's car has been hit by works van then came out of side road at stop sign into the side of their car on main A road.
Insurer passed onto firm to recover the monies from the third parties insurance, problem is the car is very badly damaged, but estimate to repair came back as borderline repair/Total loss. 
They firm has said that as claiming from third party its upto them if they go repair or total loss, and if they don't reply to the report they have to repair.
Can we do anything to get them to go down the total loss route? or are our hands tied with this?, the family member has got gap insurance up to invoice.

I just want to try to get the best outcome for them and will pass onto gap insurer after we reject any offer if total loss.
Any advice on their rights with a marginal car under the 66% rule?, this may help their case, thanks Derek


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If the case has been passed on to one of these claim management companies it'll soon be written off if the car is already borderline. Their fees will bump it right up. 


Who did the quote for the repairs? Insisting on the best body shop in the area, or a main dealer, will probably add to the cost of the repairs and make it a write off.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Its been passed to Auxillis, and its a local body shop with me that are pretty good usually , so may ask for second quote for repairs from main dealer BS as well, if its not a total loss.
They await a response at start of week to see what transpires


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Definitely insist on main dealer. You have that right if other party’s fault. Usually third party’s insurer fall over themselves to be helpful to prevent you going to a claims management company to prevent the claim cost spiralling.

I insisted on main dealer for my merc when rear ended and was written off as I wanted.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok good news call from body shop car total loss, so know on hunt for new motor, very glad she has gap insurance, that’s all I’m saying, luckily deals for same car are slightly better know than a year ago


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What kind of car is it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mini Cooper, been on car wow , coast2coast and a few others, looking for physical stock in spec she had so located 2 so need to get a deal on go, mini just doing extra £1000 for loyalty discount so it may work ok in the end hopefully, still a load of hassle though.


----------

